# The Riftbreaker benchmark



## StefanM (Nov 15, 2021)

_"The Riftbreaker is a base-building, survival game with Action-RPG elements. You are an elite scientist/commando inside an advanced Mecha-Suit capable of dimensional rift travel. Hack & slash countless enemies. Build up your base, collect samples and research new inventions to survive." _ 

Use this benchmark to check if and how much FidelityFX improves performance on your system. 
Or just enjoy the demo...


----------



## Det0x (Nov 15, 2021)

No idea if this is good or bad, but this is what i'm getting with my 5950x and rtx3090

1440p CPU benchmark= 163.13 fps average





1440p GPU benchmark = 343 fps average




Default settings, i think 

*edit*
Daily 24/7 memory settings used: (passes all memory stresstests)


----------



## StefanM (Nov 16, 2021)

Det0x said:


> Default settings, i think


This can be set by the "standard button" on the configuration screen after whatever changes.

Make a second run with activated FidelityFX.
I got about 13% improvement with performance setting.


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2021)

Starcraft II meets Supreme Commander meets DOTA?


Grabbing the demo as i may actually like this, will post benchies later


----------



## SuperMumrik (Nov 16, 2021)

12900k@5.4/5.0Ghz (with my shitty ddr5 sticks)
This CPU bench sure draws a shit ton of power from the gpu!
Default settings on both tests

EDIT: Added Super res: performance and
Variable shading: yes


----------



## Mussels (Nov 16, 2021)

Default settings:






Super res: performance
Variable shading: yes



It looked like texture quality had been lowered on some background items, otherwise it basically looked the same to me.
For a 140FPS gain, i could absolutely see the performance being worth it on weaker systems.


And CPU mode:


----------



## Det0x (Nov 16, 2021)

Det0x said:


> No idea if this is good or bad, but this is what i'm getting with my 5950x and rtx3090
> 
> 1440p CPU benchmark= 163.13 fps average
> View attachment 225307
> ...


Super res: performance
Variable shading: yes

1440p GPU benchmark = 478 fps average (+135fps)



1440p CPU benchmark= 180.34 fps average (+17 fps)


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 16, 2021)

CPU:Xeon 2697 V2(OC 3,45Ghz)
GPU:R9 Fury

Well optimized game....I can played just fine on my old Fury/Xeon setup on 4k/60 FPS IF I turn ON Balanced FSR and tweak few options.....'tho FSR on performance looks blurry on balanced seems totally fine and fps gain are really good.....


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 16, 2021)

Where is the benchmark? I have the game but cant find any benchmark ?


----------



## toilet pepper (Nov 16, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Where is the benchmark? I have the game but cant find any benchmark ?


A steam window appears when you launch it and would ask what you want to do.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 16, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Where is the benchmark? I have the game but cant find any benchmark ?


Yeah.....just download that Steam Demo vers. and then from steam you will be able to launch benchmark


----------



## Det0x (Nov 16, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> Where is the benchmark? I have the game but cant find any benchmark ?


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 16, 2021)

I dont have those options it just open the game when I run it.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (Nov 16, 2021)

mrthanhnguyen said:


> I dont have those options it just open the game when I run it.


If you have steam account just download the game demo from there is around 4gb and then you will be able to run benchmark from there


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Nov 17, 2021)

cpu is too low no idea why




gpu


----------



## Det0x (Nov 17, 2021)

Yeah seem like a very strange benchmark, results are all over the place. CPU scores are also very much affected by what gpu you have it seems..
Need more different system scores to make sense of it..

So far we have:

*Default 1440p*

SuperMumrik @ 12900k+3090 = 186 fps average cpu benchmark
me @ 5950x+3090 = 163 fps average cpu benchmark

*FidelityFX 1440p*


me @ 5950x+3090 = 180 fps average cpu benchmark
mrthanhnguyen @ 5950x+6900xt = 144 fps average cpu benchmark
Mussels @ 5800x+3090 = 137 fps average cpu benchmark
Zyll Goliat @ Xeon 2697 V2+r9 fury = 60 fps average cpu benchmark


----------



## QuietBob (Nov 18, 2021)

1920x1200 @ 125% resolution scaling = 2400x1500. This is 98% pixel count of 1440p, so I'd say the scores are within the margin of error. Default settings used:


----------



## phanbuey (Nov 18, 2021)

CPU bench 4k no fsr.





GPU 4k





GPU 4k FSR


----------



## mrthanhnguyen (Jan 11, 2022)

CPU




GPU


----------



## Athlonite (Mar 31, 2022)

Thought I'd give this a bashing set everything to on or the highest setting available


GPU test




CPU test


----------



## QuietBob (May 12, 2022)

1200p with 125% resolution scaling results in 98% of 1440p. Default settings:


----------



## 80251 (May 12, 2022)

Do the FidelityFX options only work for AMD GPU's? Or just much better on AMD GPU's? The R9 Fury benchmarks with FidelityFX options turned on were impressive.


----------



## Zyll Goliat (May 12, 2022)

80251 said:


> Do the FidelityFX options only work for AMD GPU's? Or just much better on AMD GPU's? The R9 Fury benchmarks with FidelityFX options turned on were impressive.


It should work also on Nvidia GPU's and yeah even older cards suppose to work totally fine with FSR.....


----------



## damric (May 23, 2022)

A tiny bit blurry with the FSR set to performance but FPS doubled for VEGA 64 at 4K.


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2022)

SuperMumrik said:


> (with my shitty ddr5 sticks)



What kit do you have, can't be that bad, I just bought a corsair CL36 6000Mhz kit.


----------



## SuperMumrik (May 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> What kit do you have, can't be that bad, I just bought a corsair CL36 6000Mhz kit.


Umm, last November I had some really bad micron sticks due to ddr5 shortages. I've had multiple Samsung and Hynix sticks since then. 

The Corsair 6000c36 should be a Hynix kit if I'm not mistaken, so you're all good


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2022)

SuperMumrik said:


> The Corsair 6000c36 should be a Hynix kit if I'm not mistaken, so you're all good



I haven't tested yet since I don't have a motherboard yet but according to the gigabyte memory QVL of the Aorus Master it's "Samsung".
I will find out next month when I have the motherboard.


----------



## GreiverBlade (May 23, 2022)

Mussels said:


> Starcraft II meets Supreme Commander meets DOTA?


exactly my thought at the screenshots  also first moment of the CPU bench i screamed "IT'S A ZERG RUSH!!!" 


CPU R5 3600 stock : FSR add about 10-20fps more on perf settings. (1620p) (difference from a non FSR run ofc)



GPU aka, my venerable 5yrs old 1070 that beg for a replacement about 100fps more   (same as above)


mmhh, interesting game quite detailed for a 3Diso, the price is good too ... might give it a go after some time in the demo (and once my bank account get a lil' better  )
also FSR gains are kinda impressive on account of being GPU agnostic


----------



## SuperMumrik (May 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> I haven't tested yet since I don't have a motherboard yet but according to the gigabyte memory QVL of the Aorus Master it's "Samsung".
> I will find out next month when I have the motherboard.


Aww.. Samsung is kinda trash for overclocking. My best Samsung kit managed to run 6133cl30 1T with tuned subs. Kinda meh compared to even the worst hynix sticks


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2022)

SuperMumrik said:


> Aww.. Samsung is kinda trash for overclocking. My best Samsung kit managed to run 6133cl30 1T with tuned subs. Kinda meh compared to even the worst hynix sticks



According to gigabyte they should at least run 6000 36-36-36-76 at 1.35V, that seems quite OK to me.
1T not sure about that.


----------



## SuperMumrik (May 23, 2022)

P4-630 said:


> According to gigabyte they should at least run 6000 36-36-36-76 at 1.35V, that seems quite OK to me.
> 1T not sure about that.


If you're not planning to overclock(XMP only) there should not be any issues


----------



## P4-630 (May 23, 2022)

SuperMumrik said:


> If you're not planning to overclock(XMP only) there should not be any issues



According to corsair the kit i have is 6000 36-38-38-76 @ 1.25V, so yes I get them running at 6000 36-36-36-76 1.35V , that's already some OCing.
If it works, I probably let it at that for a while.


----------



## Tesselator (May 29, 2022)

All at 4k w/monitor set to HRR 10+

First Run: GPU
FSR: Performance
Forgot to take a screenshot of the game - thought the "copy" function did that.

Framerate (higher is better)Avg [fps]Low 1%Low 0.1%          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
         318.35         223.35         192.78

Sections (lower is better)Avg [ms]          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU time           3.86
GPU time           3.14

Config

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Resolution3840x2160:32          
Full Screen2          
Vertical Synchronization0          
render_systemdx12          
Ray traced shadowsoff          
Ray traced ambient occlusionoff          
Shadow qualityhigh          
Soft shadowson          
Ambient occlusionon          
Dynamic Vegetation2          

Nice benchmark...  I wish it played for a bit longer.





==============================================================
Second run: GPU
FSR: Performance

Framerate (higher is better)Avg [fps]Low 1%Low 0.1%          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
         313.26         218.37         194.30

Sections (lower is better)Avg [ms]          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU time           3.94
GPU time           3.19

Config

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Resolution3840x2160:32          
Full Screen2          
Vertical Synchronization0          
render_systemdx12          
Ray traced shadowsoff          
Ray traced ambient occlusionoff          
Shadow qualityhigh          
Soft shadowson          
Ambient occlusionon          
Dynamic Vegetation2          







=============================================================

Third Run: GPU
FSR: None
Framerate (higher is better)Avg [fps]Low 1%Low 0.1%          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
         146.86         111.93         100.53

Sections (lower is better)Avg [ms]          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU time           3.68
GPU time           6.81

Config

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Resolution3840x2160:32          
Full Screen2          
Resolution scaling100%          
Vertical Synchronization0          
render_systemdx12          
Ray traced shadowsoff          
Ray traced ambient occlusionoff          
Shadow qualityhigh          
Soft shadowson          
Ambient occlusionon          
Anti-aliasingTXAA          
Dynamic Vegetation2          
FidelityFX Variable Shadingoff          
FidelityFX Sharpeningoff          









===================================================================

Fourth Run: GPU
FSR: Quality
Framerate (higher is better)Avg [fps]Low 1%Low 0.1%          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
         215.08         156.91         137.56

Sections (lower is better)Avg [ms]          
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU time           3.68
GPU time           4.65

Config

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Resolution3840x2160:32          
Full Screen2          
Vertical Synchronization0          
render_systemdx12          
Ray traced shadowsoff          
Ray traced ambient occlusionoff          
Shadow qualityhigh          
Soft shadowson          
Ambient occlusionon          
Dynamic Vegetation2          










================================================================

GPU Summary
FSR: Quality:
FPS: Avg, Low 1%, Low 0.1%:          
         215.08         156.91         137.56


FSR: Off
FPS: Avg, Low 1%, Low 0.1%:          
         146.86         111.93         100.53


FSR: Performance
FPS: Avg [fps]Low 1%Low 0.1%          

=================================================================

Final Run: CPU
No ScreenShot.

Framerate (higher is better)Avg [fps]Low 1%Low 0.1%             
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
          94.68          64.46          36.46

Sections (lower is better)Avg [ms]             
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
CPU time          23.81
GPU time          10.56

Config

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Resolution3840x2160:32             
Full Screen2             
Vertical Synchronization0             
render_systemdx12             
Ray traced shadowsoff             
Ray traced ambient occlusionoff             
Shadow qualityhigh             
Soft shadowson             
Ambient occlusionon             
Dynamic Vegetation2             

         313.26         218.37         194.30





Zyll Goliat said:


> It should work also on Nvidia GPU's and yeah even older cards suppose to work totally fine with FSR.....


These results are with the 2080Ti.  It worked great.


----------

